# General > Music >  Wick Accordion & Fiddle Club

## oldchemist

Our final Club Night of the season is on 15th May at 7:30pm in Mackay's Hotel Wick. Guest Artistes are the John Stuart Scottish Dance Band, a five-piece based in Aberdeenshire. Musicians of all ages and proficiencies are welcome to come along for a tune. Admission members £3, non-members £4, membership £4. For more info tel 01955621281.

----------

